# Need help with Summer Sausage



## tprice (Nov 9, 2010)

I am making my second batch of venison summer sausage

The first time I made a small batch of 7-8 lbs and it turned out great, family and friends loved it

Well all honesty I cheated a little bit, I used the High Mountain Summer Sausage kit

Sunday night I mixed up about 20lbs and made various size "logs", for some reason I thought I needed to let it sit

 in refrigerator for 48 hours. Well got home today and started smoker up and now have the sausages smoking and everything is looking good.

Then as I was looking over my stock of spices/kits I read that they recommend to let it sit for at least 12 hours but not more than 24, I am pushing 48 hours.

Did I screw up

I watch some clips on YouTube and the guy there mixes his up and lets them sit for 48 hours, I guess last time I did just 24 hours but honestly do not remember

Thanks for any helps or tips, just want to make sure I do not make folks sick or something


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 9, 2010)

Assuming you have a cure in the meat, and you kept it refrigerated well, you should be fine.


----------



## tprice (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, it does have cure that comes with the mix and I always put it in.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2010)

Now I have done the same thing and I'm a firm believer that you really can't over-cure a meat. I wouldn't go overboard with the waiting part but you should be fine I would  think.


----------

